# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  رحلة الجنين و الأم

## الوسادة

*



مرحبا يا اعضاء حصننا الغالي نقدم لكم في هذا الموضوع رحلة الجنين داخل رحم الأم و كل شيء يتعلق بهذه الفترة سواء للأم او للجنين 



و سوف نزودكم بكل ما هو موجود من معلومات و صور و فيديوهات إن شاء الله 







مع حبي


الوسادة*

----------


## الوسادة

*

كان ياما كان 





اعترض المشككون مراراً وتكراراً على حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما قال: (إذا مر بالنطفة ثنتان وأربعون ليلة بعث الله إليها ملكاً فصوًّرها وخلق سمعها وبصرها وجلدها ولحمها وعظمها) [رواه مسلم]، وقالوا إن هذا الحديث لا يتطابق مع العلم الحديث ومراحل تطور الجنين.
ولكن العلم يتطور بالفعل ويكشف لنا حقائق جديدة، ولو تأملنا آخر الأبحاث في علم الأجنة، ودرسنا المرحلة التي تحدث عنها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، أي عندما يكون عمر الجنين 42 يوماً، ماذا نجد؟ ولماذا خصَّ النبي الأعظم هذا العمر بالذات أي العدد اثنان وأربعون، ماذا يعني بالنسبة لتطور الجنين في بطن أمه؟
سوف نعرض سلسلة من الصور مع شرحها لنبين كيف يتطور الجنين وبخاصة خلال الأسبوع الخامس والسادس والسابع، ثم نعود لنرى التطابق الكامل بين النص النبوي الشريف وبين أقوال العلماء حديثاً.
 
المراحل التي يمر بها الجنين منذ أن يكون نطفة وحتى نهاية الأسبوع السادس (42 يوماً)، ونلاحظ أن الجنين لا يأخذ الشكل الإنساني له إلا بعد مرور 42 ليلة عليه، وهذا ما أكده الحبيب الأعظم صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الشريف! لاحظوا معي كيف يكون الجنين نطفة لا تشبه شكل الإنسان، ثم يتحول إلى علقة لا توحي بأي صورة بشرية، ثم يتحول إلى مضغة وهذه أيضاً لا تشبه شكل الإنسان، وعندما يصبح عمره 42 يوماً تظهر الصورة البشرية واضحة عليه وتستمر حتى نهاية الحمل، فسبحان الله!

صورة حقيقية لجنين عمره خمسة أسابيع ولا نرى أية ملامح بشرية عليه، ويقول العلماء إن معظم أنواع الحيوانات تأخذ هذا الشكل في مثل هذا العمر، وبالتالي فإن الجنين لم يتم تصويره بعد بالشكل الإنساني. ولا نرى السمع والبصر والجلد والعظام!

صورة حقيقية لجنين عمره 47 يوماً، ونلاحظ أنه أخذ الشكل الإنساني ومن الواضح أن السمع والبصر قد تشكل، فنرى الأذنين والعينين والجلد، كل ذلك قد بدأ بالتشكل منذ نهاية الأسبوع السادس، وقد بدت هذه المعالم واضحة تماماً في الأسبوع السابع. إن قلب الجنين يبدأ بالنبض بوضوح منذ الأسبوع السادس، للاستماع إلى صوت قلب الجنين اضغط هنا.

صورة مقارنة بين جنين عمره خمسة أسابيع وبعد أن أصبح عمره ثمانية أسابيع، انظر كم تغيرت الملامح والحجم والشكل، وكيف اتضحت الصورة الإنسانية لهذا الجنين. ويقول العلماء إن الجنين منذ نهاية الأسبوع السادس أي عندما يصبح عمره 42 يوماً، يبدأ بتمييز الأصوات والتفاعل معها!
ويؤكد العلماء أن عمر الـ 42 يوماً وما بعده هو حد فاصل بين المرحلة التي يكون فيها الجنين غير مميز، والمرحلة التي يأخذ الجنين فيها شكله البشري، ولذلك نجد على أحد المواقع المهتمة بتطور الجنين قولهم بالحرف الواحد:
During the sixth week after fertilization the unborn child can respond to local tactile stimulation by reflex movements. At the end of the sixth week, the unborn child is clearly recognizable as a human being by gross morphological observation.
خلال الأسبوع السادس بعد التخصيب، يبدأ الجنين بالاستجابة للمؤثرات الخارجية من خلال الحركات الانعكاسية، عند نهاية الأسبوع السادس فإننا نميز الطفل بوضوح مثل كائن بشري وذلك كما يبدو من خلال المراقبة.
ونقرأ على موقع آخر قولهم:
The brainwaves have been noted at 43 days. Dr. Stiff has noted that electroencephalographic waves have been obtained in forty-three to forty-five day old fetuses, and so conscious experience is possible after this date.
أي أن موجات الدماغ تُلاحظ عندما يكون عمر الجنين 43 يوماً. وقد لاحظ الدكتور ستيف أن الموجات الصادرة من الدماغ يمكن قياسها في عمر 43-45 يوماً، وكذلك التعابير الواعية من الممكن ملاحظتها بعد هذا العمر.

جنين عمره ستة أسابيع، عند هذا العمر يبدأ الجنين بأخذ شكله البشري ويبدأ دماغه ببث الموجات التي يمكن قياسها بأجهزة خاصة، وهذا يعتبر مؤشراً على بدء النشاط في خلايا الدماغ وقد يكون هذا مؤشراً على نفخ الروح في هذه المرحلة، والله أعلم. لاحظوا معي كيف بدأ تشكل العينين، ويؤكد العلماء أن الأسبوع السادس هو العمر الذي تبدأ فيه فتحة العين بالظهور، وهذا تصديق لقول الحبيب: (فصورها وخلق سمعها وبصرها).
أما العين فتبدو واضحة في اليوم 42، ونجد قولهم حسب كيث مور علم الأجنة الشهير:
The eye is obvious, About day 42 after fertilization (Moore, p 99).
العيون تبدو واضحة حوالي 42 يوماً بعد التخصيب.
وبعد مضي 42 يوماً بالتمام والكمال تبدأ العين والأذن بالتطور بسرعة مذهلة ويقولون:
The eyes are developing rapidly, The ears are developing rapidly, 7th week after conception (Rugh, p 52). http://www.sfuhl.org/k_appendix_1_sixth_week.htm
أي أن الأذنين والعينين تتطوران سريعاً خلال الأسبوع السابع (أي بعد مضي 42 ليلة على النطفة)، وهذا يعني أن نهاية الأسبوع السادس، فإن الجنين يأخذ صورته البشرية، وهذا ما أخبر عنه الحديث بدقة متناهية عندما قال: (إذا مر بالنطفة ثنتان وأربعون ليلة بعث الله إليها ملكاً فصوًّرها وخلق سمعها وبصرها وجلدها ولحمها وعظمها)!!
 
تأملوا معي صورة الجنين على اليمين وقد بلغ عمره 41 يوماً، وحتى هذه اللحظة لا نكاد نميز الصورة البشرية له، ولكن بعد اليوم الثاني والأربعين تبدأ مباشرة الصورة الإنسانية بالوضوح، ولذلك فإن الصورة اليسرى نرى فيها ملامح جنين إنسان ويظهر عليها الأذنين والعينين بوضوح وكذلك القدمين واليدين والأصابع، فسبحان الله!
بعد الأعداد المرعبة لحالات الإجهاض في الدول غير الإسلامية، هناك حملات ضد الإجهاض اليوم، ويعكف العلماء والباحثون على تحديد العمر الذي لا يجوز بعده إجهاض الجنين، فوجدوا أن الجنين في نهاية الأسبوع السادس وبداية السابع (أي عندما يكون عمره 42 يوماً) يبدأ دماغه بإصدار موجات مما يدل على بداية الحياة عند هذا الجنين، فاقترحوا أنه لا يجوز قتل الجنين بعد هذا العمر.
وهنا أتذكر معكم كيف أن بعض فقهائنا استدلوا من حديث النبي الأعظم صلى الله عليه وسلم، أنه لا يجوز إجهاض الجنين بعد مضي 42 ليلة عليه، ويمكن فعل ذلك قبل هذا العمر إذا كان هناك ضرورة طبية تدعو لذلك. وهذه إشارة نبوية رائعة إلى أن الروح تنفخ في الجنين في هذا العمر، وقد تم قياس الموجات التي يطلقها الدماغ عند هذا العمر (أي 42 يوماً) وكذلك تم تسجيل ضربات القلب، وكأن هناك علاقة بين الروح وبين عمل الدماغ والقلب، والله أعلم.

جنين بالحجم الحقيقي عمره 42 يوماً، عند هذا العمر يبدأ الجنين بأخذ صورته البشرية، لاحظوا معي هذا الحجم الصغير، ولكنه يعتبر إنساناً مكتملاً من حيث الصورة، وبالتالي يقول بعض الباحثين بعد هذا العمر لا يجوز إجهاض الجنين لأنه يعتبر إنساناً كاملاً!
 
جنين يدرب نفسه على مص أصابعه استعداداً ليخرج إلى الدنيا ويبدأ مباشرة بمص ثدي أمه، فسبحان الذي علم هذا الطفل ما لم يعلم وقال: (وَاللَّهُ أَخْرَجَكُمْ مِنْ بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ شَيْئًا وَجَعَلَ لَكُمُ السَّمْعَ وَالْأَبْصَارَ وَالْأَفْئِدَةَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ) [النحل: 78].
والسؤال ماذا يعني ذلك؟ إنه يعني أن هناك تغيرات جذرية تحدث بعد مرور 42 يوماً بالتمام والكمال وفي اليوم 43 يبدأ الدماغ بإطلاق الموجات ويبدأ الطفل بالتفاعل مع محيطه ويبدأ بالإحساس والشعور، إنه يعني أن الروح قد بدأت تمارس نشاطها في جسد الجنين، ويعني أيضاً أن النبي الأعظم قد سبق علماء الغرب إلى الحديث عن هذه القضية الدقيقة جداً، والتي لا يمكن لبشر أن يتنبأ بها قبل أربعة عشر قرناً!!
وهذا يعني أنه لا يمكن لأحد أن يقدم أي معلومة عن هذه المرحلة إلا إذا كان طبيباً مختصاً وتوافرت له الأجهزة اللازمة، فهل كان النبي الأعظم عليه الصلاة والسلام طبيباً ولديه مثل هذه الأجهزة؟ وهنا لابد أن نتوقف من جديد لنؤكد لأولئك المشككين ونسألهم: كيف علم النبي الأعظم أن النطفة بعد 42 يوماً بالضبط ستتحول إلى مخلوق بشري له سمع وبصر وجلد وعظم؟؟!


*

----------


## الوسادة

*مرحلة ماقبل الحمل الأسبوع الأول والثاني**


كيف يحسب سن الحمل ؟

يحسب تاريخ تطور الجنين بدءا" من تاريخ أول يوم لآخر طمث طبيعي حتى ولو كان الجنين لم يبدأ بعد حتى الالقاح الذي يحدث عادة بعد أسبوعين من التاريخ المذكور وذلك لصعوبة تحديد تاريخ الالقاح بدقة وبالتالي سيعطي تاريخ آخر طمث LMP المجال للطبيب الفاحص بمتابعة القياسات بدقة أكثر ويعتبر عدد أيام الحمل حوالي 280 يوم 

ماهي التغيرات الطارئة على جسمك ؟

تكون الدورة قد بدأت للتوّ وبالتالي قد تفكرين بالحمل ، وبالتالي يجب أن تفهمي موعد الاباضة 

تحدث الاباضة عندما تتحرر بيضة ناضجة من المبيض ، وتندفع باتجاه أنبوب فالوب (الأنابيب الرحمية )وتكون جاهزة للالقاح ، وتكون بطانة الرحم قد تثخّنت (أصبحت سميكة )لتحضيرها للبيضة الملقحة،اذا لم يحدث الالقاح فستطرح بطانة الرحم السميكة ويكون ذلك موعد الدورة 

لابد من معرفة عدة أمور حول الاباضة :

1_تعيش البيضة حوالي 24 ساعة بعد خروجها من المبيض 

2- عادة الطبيعي يتحررمن المبيض بيضة واحدة فقط كل شهر وقت الاباضة 

3- قد تتاثر الاباضة بالشدة النفسية ، المرض ،خلل الروتين الحياتي العادي 

4- قد تعاني بعض النساء من بعض النزف الخفيف (المشح )أثناء الاباضة 

كيف تتابعين موعد الاباضة ؟

تقاس الدورة الشهرية من أول يوم للدورة حتى أول يوم للدورة التالية وكمعدل طبيعي حوالي 28-32 يوم 

تحسب الاباضة بدءا" من تاريخ اول يوم بدات فيه الدورة وعلى الأغلب الاباضة تحدث عند معظم النساء مابين اليوم 11-21 من الدورة وهذا نسميه وقت الخصوبة وتزداد فيه فرص الحمل 

يمكن الاستعانة بشرائط خاصة لتحديد موعد الاباضة عن طريق البول بقياس هرمون LH يرتفع قبل موعد الاباضة ب 24-48 ساعة والذي يؤدي الى اطلاق البيضة من المبيض يؤخذ الفحص في اي وقت من اليوم ويفضل تقليل شرب الماء ويكون الاخصاب عاليا" خلال الايام الثلاثة التالية لكون التحليل ايجابيا" أول يومين قبل الاباضة وثالث يوم يوم الاباضة .....سنعود لذلك بتفصيل اكبر فيما بعد .. 

ماالذي ينبغي فعله في هذا الوقت ؟؟

لابد من تغيير بعض تفاصيل نمط الحياة لتزداد الخصوبة وللحصول على طفل سليم ، لابد من البدء بالفيتامينات الخاصة والتخلي عن بعض الأمور مثل
القهوة 

المحليات الصنعية 

الكحول 

التدخين (سجائر أو ارجيلة )

الأدوية الترفيهية 

واذا كنت تتناولين أدوية لحالة مرضية فلابد من مراجعة الطبيب لتعلمي مدى امانها بالنسبة للحمل وامكانية تغييرها من قبل طبيبك 



أمور تخص الزوج 

في هذه الفترة لابد أن يمتنع الزوج عن التدخين ، الكحول ، أو أي أنواع من الأدوية أو المخدرات وتحسين النمط الغذائي وحتى تناول الفيتامينات 

. 

*

----------


## الوسادة

*تغذية ماقبل الحمل**



**زيادة الخصوبة 

-الفرضية : لايوجد حقائق علمية تدعم الراي الذي يقول بوجود اطعمة معينة تزيد الخصوبة ولايوجد برهان على أن الأطعمة الحارة ستزيد الرغبة الجنسية بزيادة ضغط الدم أو معدل النبض 

-الاستثناء : المحار يحتوي على كمية عالية من الزنك الذي يسهم التستوسترون والسائل المنوي عند الرجال ، وفي الاباضة والخصوبة في النساء ،وهناك دراسات عديدة تشير الى أن نقص الزنك يؤثر في خصوبة الرجل والمراة على حد سواء . ان الحفاظ على تناول 15 مغ من الزنك يوميا" يحافظ على عمل الجهاز التناسلي بشكل جيد 

القاعدة : الحفاظ على حمية متوازنة من الفواكه ، الخضار ، القمح الكامل ،اللحم الأحمر ، والمنتجات اللبنية سيكون مفيدا" . 



الاعداد للحمل :

تدل الدراسات على ضرورة الغذاء الصحي للرجل والمرأة على حد سواء قبل فترة ثلاثة اشهر الى سنة :

حمض الفوليك :بمقدار يومي 400مكغ ينقص باذن الله التشوهات العصبية للجنين مثل الشوك المشقوق spina bifida..

وفي حال وجود قصة عائلية للتشوهات العصبية فتزاد الجرعة من قبل الطبيب 

يمكن الحصول على حمض الفوليك من الخضار الخضراء الداكنة مثل السبانخ ، الحمضيات (الليمون)، الجوز ،البقول ، القمح الكامل ،والحبوب الكمية الزائدة من حمض الفوليك الذواب بالماء سيطرحها الجسم 

الكالسيوم : ينصح بتناول حوالي 1000 مغ منه يوميا" يمكن الحصول عليه من مصادر طبيعية مثل الجبنة ، اللبن الرائب قليل الدسم ، السلمون المعلّب ، السردين ، الرز ، 

لابد من الابتعاد عن الكافئين بمافيها الشوكولا وذلك لثبات نقص الخصوبة بنسبة 27% لمن تتناول أكثر من 300 مغ من الكافئين ، ويؤثر الكافئين ايضا" في امتصاص الحديد والكالسيوم .*

----------


## الوسادة

*


الحبل السري



الحبل السري الذي يربط الجنين إلى المشيمة. طوله بين 50 و 60 سم ، وتوفر الأكسجين ، والماء، والمعادن وغيرها من المواد المغذية إلى الجنين. وفي المقابل يخرج: ثاني أكسيد الكربون ، والفضلات...

أخذ القوة




في الشهر السادس ، ينام الجنين 18 الى 20 ساعة يوميا. على مدى الشهور الثلاثة الأخيرة ، الطفل يتضاعف وزنه ثلاث مرات يكتسب القوة.


نمو العقل



تصلت عظام الجمجمة لا يمكن أن يتحقق إلا بعد الولادة. ويبقى حتى هذا الوقت باحتين اثنتين ، ولكن المليارات من الخلايا العصبية قد بدأت بالعمل

الصوت والصورة 



بعد ستة أشهر ، تتطور القدرات الحسية. يمكن أن يتعترف صوت أمه! كما يمكن أن يرى الضوء عن طريق الرحم. 


تحديد موقع



خلال الشهر الثامن أن يتحول الطفل. يتعلق الأمر في 3 الى 4 ٪ من حالات الولادة التي يبقا فيه الرأس موجها إلى الأعلى، مما يعقد الوضع(الولادة). 

و أخيرا...



لذالك الجنة تحت أقدامهن...

لكن الأهم هو أن تعلم 
الآتي
...




*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

تبارك الله احسن الخالقين ..
موضوع اكثر من رااااااائع ..وسادة اشكرك على المعلومات 
والصور اكثر من رائعة أيضاً 
كفيتي ووفيتي ..  :Smile:

----------


## الوسادة

*نبدأ مع الجنين* *بالشهر الأول* *: 


** الأسبوع الأوّل من الحمل:


خلال الأسبوع الأوّل منذ حدوث التلقيح تمر البويضة الملقّحة بعدّة انقسامات ، فسُرعان ما تنقسم إلى خليّتين ، والاثنتان إلى أربع، وهكذا.. وتسمى هذه المجموعة من الخلايا ب(المضغة) ، وفي الأيّام القليلة الأولى بعد الحمل تحصل المضغة على غذائها من المواد المختزنة في الطبقة المتوسطة من الخلية الأنثى، ولكن هذا الغذاء يُستهلك تدريجيًا في الوقت الذي تتحرّك فيه هابطة من قناة فالوب إلى الرّحم، وتستغرق هذه الرّحلة مابين ثلاثة إلى خمسة أيّام تقريبًا. وبعد انقضاء ستة أيام تكون المُضغة قد أصبحت كُتلة من الخلايا الصغيرة. وتندس في الغشاء السميك المبطن للرحم، ويحتوي هذا الغشاء الطري على غدد كثيرة وأوعية دموية دقيقة. وعندما تستقر المضغة في هذا الغشاء تجد فيه مهدًا وغذاء لها.

	الأسبوع الثاني:


وفي اليوم التاسع تختفي الطبقة الواقية الخارجية أو تزول، ويحلّ محلّها نمو غير منتظم ذو أهداب صغيرة تشبه الأصابع . وهذه الأهداب الصغيرة هي التي تُلصق المضغة بالغشاء المبطن للرحم، كما أنّها هي بداية تكوّن المشيمة. وفي الأسبوع الثاني تنقسم المجموعة الأصليّة من الخلايا إلى ثلاث مجموعات مختلفة ، وتتحوّل بعض هذه الخلايا، فيتكوّن منها الجنين، ويكوّن بعضها الجزء الملتصق بالرّحم، وهو المشيمة، ويتحوّل بعضها الآخر إلى أغشية تحيط بالجنين وتقيه.

	الأسبوع الثالث:


في هذا الأسبوع تبدو مجموعة الخلايا التي تكوّن الجنين على شكل قطع مفلطحة مستطيلة بها قناة في الوسط، أو نتوء، ويصبح في حجم يكاد يمكن رؤيته بالعين المجرّدة. كما أنّ كثيرا من بدايات الأعضاء تكون قد ظهرت ، وينمو الجزء الذي يكوّن الرّأس والمخ بسرعة فائقة، ويظهر انخفاضان قليلا الغور في موضع العينين.

	الأسبوع الرّابع:

في هذا الأسبوع الهام تتشكّل جميع الأعضاء الدّاخليّة، مثل: القلب، والكبد، والجهاز الهضمي والرئتين.

*

----------


## الوسادة

*معلومة عالماشي 


قد يكون الشعور بالغثيان صباحا مزعجا للمرأة الحامل، ولكن الدراسات التي أجرتها جامعة بافالو أثبتت أنه لا يخلو من الفوائد !!..

فقد تبيّن أنّ الإصابة بسرطان الثدي تنخفض بنسبة:

30-40 بالمائة

عند النساء اللاتي يُعانين من قيء في الصباح أثناء الحمل مقارنة مع نظيراتهن اللاتي لا تؤرقهن هذه المشكلة. ولم يتوصّل الخبراء بعد إلى السبب الحقيقي لهذا الاكتشاف ، ولكن النظرية الأرجح هي وجود هرمون حملي يسبب الشعور بالغثيان، وله –في نفس الوقت- تأثير حاسم في الحد من الإصابة بسرطان الثدي !!..*

----------


## الوسادة

*الشهر الثاني 
**

**في هذا الشهر يتأكد وجود الحمل، رغم عدم حدوث زيادة في الوزن أو تغيير في الشكل. وتظهر الشكوى بوضوح من الغثيان والدوخة في الصباح. لكنّ إقبال الحامل على تناول غذاء صحي بكميّات كافية ، خاصة من خلال وجبة الإفطار ، والتزامها بأخذ قسط كاف من ساعات النوم والاسترخاء يمنع إلى حدٍ كبير من الإحساس بهذه المتاعب. كما يُفضّل أن تأكل الحامل شيئا قبل مغادرة الفراش في الصباح للوقاية من هذه المتاعب، مثل: البسكويت أو البقسماط.. كما ينبغي عليها ألآ تُغادر الفراش على الفور، وإنّما بعد حوالى ربع ساعة منذ تناول هذه الوجبة الخفيفة، ولتكُن حركتها بطيئة على مهل.

وقد تظهر كذلك الشكوى بين الحوامل من جفاف البشرة، أو ربّما زيادة الإفرازات الدهنيّة بها، وعليها إذ ذاك أن تلتزم بطرق العناية الخاصة وفقا للنصائح الطبيّة و التجميلية الملائمة.

أمّا بالنسبة للجنين، فإنه خلال هذا الشهر الثاني يبدأ العمود الفقري في التكوّن، وتظهر اليدان والرّجلان، وتكون الأصابع ملتصقة، ويصبح للجنين ذيل كامل التكوين. وببلوغ الأسبوع السابع يتحدد شكل الوجه على نحو أكثر وضوحًا، وتتكوّن الأذنان والجفنان. كما تتخذ الأعضاء الداخليّة وضعها الثابت بالنسبة إلى بعضها البعض.

كما يستمرّ تكوّن المشيمة، وتبدأ في القيام بوظيفتها ، إلا أن نموها لا يكتمل تماما حتى بلوغ الأسبوع الثاني عشر. ووظيفة هذا العضو المهم هو أن يصل الجنين بأمّه، ومن خلال هذا الاتصال يتمكن الجنين من الحصول على غذائه، وعلاوة على ذلك فمن خلال المشيمة تمر النفايات المفرزة من جسم الجنين لتصل إلى مجرى الدم عند الأم فيتم التخلّص منها.

ويستقر الجنين داخل الرّحم محاطًا بجراب من المياه، وهذا عبارة عن كيس من أغشية رقيقة تبدأ من أطراف المشيمة وتحيط بالجنين كل الإحاطة. وهذا الجيب أو الجراب ممتلئ بسائل مائي قليل الكثافة. ولهذا السائل فوائد عظيمة، فهو يحفظ الجنين في درجة حرارة ثابتة، كما أنّه يكون بمثابة وسادة تقي الجنين أذى الصدمات والهزّات التي قد تصيبه أثناء قيام الحامل بأنشطتها المختلفة.

وجدير بالذكر أن الجنين يمكنه أن يعيش مغمورًا داخل هذه المياه دون أن يختنق، لأنه في الواقع لا يستخدم رئتيه في التنفس قبل ولادته، وإنّما يتنفس من خلال دم الأم. وبعد الولادة تمتلئ رئتاه بالهواء لتبدأ القيام بوظيفة التنفس.


*

----------


## الوسادة

*
**

**الشهر الثالث 
**

**العـوارض الجسمانيـــــة 
1_غثيان مع قيء أو بدون قيء وزيادة في إفراز اللعاب . 
2_تكرار عملية التبول. 
3_تعب ونعاس. 
4_إمساك. 
5_حرقة في المعدة وصعوبة في الهضم. 
6_انتفاخ في البطن و شعور بالامتلاء . 
7_زيادة في الشهية. 
8_صداع أحيانا بسبب التغيرات في الهرمونات. 
9_دوار أحيانا وإغماء. 
10_يبدأ البطن بالظهور في نهاية هذا الشهر. 
11_الملابس تضيق حول الخصر والصدر. 
12_امتلاء وثقل أو ليونة في الصدر ويغمق لون هالة الثدي
كما تظهر الأوردة تحت جلد الثدي.

**

**
العـوارض الانفعاليـــــة 
1_شعور بعدم الاتزان. 
2_شعور جديد بالهدوء . 
3_التوتر والبكاء أحيانا. 
4_أو قد تشعرين بفرح وروح معنوية عالية.

**

**

حالة الجنيـــــــن 
1_في نهاية الشهر الثالث يصبح طول الجنين 5سم-7.5سم . 
2_وزن الجنين حوالي 15 غم. 
3_تنمو أعضاء جسمه أكثر كالجهاز البولي والكبد وجهاز الدورة الدموية. 
4_الأجهزة التناسلية تبدأ بالنمو ولكن يصعب تحديد جنس الجنين في هذه الفترة من الشكل الخارجي. 

*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

شو ممتعة ومفيدة المعلومات 

أنا كتير حابة الموضوع يا وسادة .. ومتابعة للنهاية  :Smile: 

يسلموو كتير على مجهودك

----------


## الوسادة

*هلا و غلا بالعقيق نورتي و الله عقبال ما نشوفك ام*

----------


## الوسادة

*الشهر الرابع 

بدأ الجنين يرفس ويتحرك بهمة ونشاط. هذا الجنين قادر, على ما يبدو أن يشعر بالصخب والضوضاء التي تصدر خارج جسد أمي. فحصنا ذلك سوية, أطلقنا بالقرب من بطن أمي أصواتا قوية لضربات طبل. وضعت يدي على بطن أمي وسرعان ما شعرت الجنين يتحرك فجأة, سيسجل التاريخ انها هذه هي المرة الأولى التي أسبب فيها الذعر لأخي أو لأختي. 
رأيت في كتاب لأمي صورًا فيها أجنة تمتص أصابع ابهاماتها. تبدأ الأجنة في مصها قبل خروجها إلى عالم النور. الحقيقة أنني أتمنى أن لا يعثر الجنين على ابهامه. فقد تطلب مني انتظار ست سنوات كي أفطم نفسي عن مص اصبعي!! حدثناكم من قبل أن أسنان الحليب تنبت عند الجنين في الأشهر الأولى. أما في هذه المرحلة من الحمل, فتنبت حتى أسنان الجنين الثابتة, التي ستنفذ وتنبلج عندما يصبح في السادسة من عمره. في نهاية هذا الشهر سيبدو الجنين كبيرا ليصل طواله حوالي 25 سنتميتر وللمقارنة هذا هو طول كتاب وسط (غير صغير) 

* *ترى ما الذي يحدث لأمي؟
في هذا الشهر يعلم الجميع أن أمي حامل. اذ تبدو معالم الحمل عليها, تنتفخ بطنها وتصبح كبيرة, وتبدأ فجأة في ارتداء ملابس واسعة فضفاضة, حيث تقول أمي انها ترتاح فيها كثيرًا. أحب دائما أن أضع يدي على بطن أمي وأحس حركات أقدام وأجزاء جسد أخي الأخرى. انني أنفعل جدًا من هذه المشاعر والأحاسيس. كما أن أمي تستمتع بها, لكنها تقول لي أنها تتعب من ألعاب كرة القدم التي تجري في أحشائها! كدت أنسى أن أقول لكم.. أخذوني هذا الشهر للتعرف على أخي أو أختي للمرة الأولى. ذهبنا معا الى العيادة ورأينا فحص الاولترا ساوند الذي أجروه لأمي. استلقت أمي على السرير في غرفة مظلمة. رشوا على بطن أمي المنتفخة بنوع من الجلي البارد ومرروا على بطنها أيضا جهازا يشبه سماعة التلفون. فجأة ظهرت على الشاشة صور عما يحتويه رحم أمي. بعض هذه الصور لم تكن واضحة, ولكنني استطعت أن أرى بين حين وآخر قدمين ترفسان, وقلبا ينبض والضلوع وحتى الوجه أيضا. أردت جدًا أن أعرف اذا كان الجنين ابنا أو ابنة. بالإمكان اكتشاف ذلك بالاولترا ساوند لكن أبي وأمي قررا الاحتفاظ بسر المولود, وتركوا لي أمر اكتشاف نوع المولد الى حين ولادته ... أي توتر هذا!! 
*

----------


## الوسادة

*معلومة عالماشي 
**

**دور الأب أثناء فترة الحمل




أسوة بالأحداث العظيمة التي تقع، فإنّ معرفة الرّجل بأنّه لن يلبث أن يغدو أبًا كفيلة بإدخال الفرح والسعادة إلى قلبه، فيتبدّل نمط حياته، ويأخذ ينتظر الساعة بلهفة وتشوّق.

سيعلم الأب أنّ الوعد بالولد، كالريح يهب نسيمها، فالحمل فضل من الله آتاه الإنسان ليحفظ نسله، فهذا الحدث لابد وأن يهيّج أشواقه ، خصوصا إذا كان الأوّل.. فينتظر وجه الغائب على أحرّ من الجمر.

فليسهر على قرينته ، ولا يختصر ما يستطيع أن يؤديه لها. فالحامل متعرّضة لتغيّرات جمّة، كيميائيّة وغدّية، هي في الواقع رفيقة طبيعيّة للحمل في مطلعه ومستهلّه، وبعد قطع شوط منه. وهو قادر أحيانّا على إحداث الدمار وإشاعة الخراب، قادر على العبث والإفساد بجسم امرأته، وكذلك بأحاسيسها ومشاعرها.

فهي على سبيل المثال قد تُقاسي الغثيان، وقد تتعرّض للعذاب. قد تصل الأوج بفرحها وسعادتها، وقد تسقط إلى الحضيض بيأسها وقنوطها. مشاعرها متفاعلة كتفاعل النأمة التي سكنت أحشاءها. وهذا كلّه يمكن أن يشيع الذهول في نفسه. على أنّه يجب أن يتمالك جأشه ونفسه، وأن يفهم ويتفهّم، وأن يؤيّد ويُساند ويخفف ويلطّف، ويعطف ويحبّ، فليس أمرّ ولا أكثر تدميرًا للزواج من حالة تضجّ في طياتها ردود الفعل السلبيّة . الأمّ تتعرّض لهذا التحوّل، والأب يتعرّض لتحوّل عاطفي ، وجدير به إذن أن يبقى ثابت الجنان، رابط الجأش، حنونًا، بعيدًا عن الخصام، قريبًا كل القرب من الوئام.

نساء تبقى خلجات العلاقة الجسديّة جيّاشة في صدورهن أثناء الحمل بل حتى إلى نهايته، ونساء يعتريهن فتور وصدوف وعزوف. ومهما كانت المرأة من هذا وذاك، فرغبتها يجب أن تُحترم، وأن تُعطى الأفضلية في الفكر والاعتبار. ولا تسلم المرأة هذه من الخوف، تخاف من زوال العلاقة الحميمة، وتخاف من تبدّلها، وكل هذا باطل لا أساس له. وهمٌ تصوّره الهواجس. فالحمل فترة فريدة، أثناءه يتمثّل حب المرأة والرّجل وعطفهما ووفاؤهما بأساليب جديدة ، فيها رقّة ونبل ويقين، فلا يصيب العلاقة الزوجيّة خلل واضطراب كما قد يتبادر إلى ذهنه أو ذهنها، بل يعمّق جذور الحب الذي تبادلاه وتعاهدا عليه بالقول والفعل والتصميم.

وتحتاج الأم إلى الوقت تتكيّف أثناءه مع التبدلات التي طرأت وتطرأ. فإن هي على سبيل المثال كانت معتادة على روتين العمل وما ييسره من زملاء وصديقات، فقد تشعر بالوحشة ، وتشتاق إلى ما انقطعت عنه، والعلاج الأمثل هو الحديث اللطيف المُتبادل يوميًا بين الزّوجين، فهو الكفيل بإحداث التعديل النفسي المبتغى، الذي سُرعان ما يتبعه تفاؤل عظيم في اللهفة إلى الماضي أو الحنين له.*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*ياي شو حلوة مراحل الجنين متابعة هدولة*

----------


## الوسادة

*هلا و غلا بأم غمازة بتنوريني يا ئمر يللا عقبال ما تصيري ماما*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> *هلا و غلا بالعقيق نورتي و الله عقبال ما نشوفك ام*


ياااااااااا رب .. الله يسمع منك  يسلمووو يا زوق

انا متابعة  :Eh S(9):

----------


## الوسادة

*تكوّن الجنين – الشهر الخامس










تبدأ طبقة من مادة دهنية لزجة تميل إلى اللون الأبيض وتسمى الطلاء الجبني بالتشكّل على بشرة طفلك وتحميها. في حال كنت ستخضعين لجلسة تصوير بالموجات ما فوق الصوتية، قد تشاهدين طفلك يمصّ إبهامه. ومع انتهاء الشهر الخامس (الأسبوع الثاني والعشرين من الحمل) سيبلغ طول طفلك 19 سنتيمتراً من رأسه حتى ردفه ويزن حوالي 340 غراماً. 

*

----------


## الوسادة

*تكوّن الجنين – الشهر السادس

















صار بالإمكان الآن رؤية الحاجبين الصغيرين والجفنين. تمتلئ رئتا طفلك بالسائل الأمنيوسي وقد بدأتا بأداء حركات التنفس. سوف يسمعك طفلك لو تحدثت أو غنّيت. ومع انتهاء المرحلة الثانية (الأسبوع السابع والعشرين من الحمل)، يكون طول الجنين قد بلغ 38 سنتيمتراً من رأسه حتى أخمص قدميه (25.5 سنتيمتراً من رأسه حتى ردفيه).*

----------


## الوسادة

*

ماالذي يحدث في جسمك ؟ 
تستمر النعاتاة من الاقياءات الحملية بأي وقت ليلا" أو نهارا" وقد تحرّضها أنواع معينة من الروائح أو الطعام ..قد تشعرين بأعراض المرض أو الاعياء...... فلاتقلقي !! 
يمكن وصف بعض الأدوية المساعدة من قبل طبيبك ويمكنك أكل وجبات صغيرة ومتعددة لتخفيف الأعراض منها وجبة صغيرة قبل النوم مباشرة ، ةوأثناء الليل اذا نهضت للحمام ، وأخرى قبل نصف ساعة من النهوض من السرير صباحا"

الأثداء متورمة ثقيلة ، هالة الحلمة أغمق لونا" 

قد تكسبين بعض الوزن القليل بعكس بعض الحوامل التي قد تخسر الوزن ....وذلك حسب الاقياءات 
تجنبي تنظيف مهاد القطط لتجنب الاصابة بالتوكسوبلازموز وهذا سنأتي عليه لاحقا" بالتفصيل 

قد تعانين من حرقة معدية وهذا قد يستمر طيلة الحمل 
قد تعانين من بعض النزف الخفيف وبعض الالام الخفيفة التي اذا اشتدت واستمرت قد تكون علامة لتهديد الاسقاط فيجب مراجعة طبيبك 



ماالذي يحدث لطفلك ؟

تبدأ الحنجرة بالتشكّل كما قلنا في نهاية هذا الأسبوع كذلك الأذن الداخلية 
يتطور القلب أكثر ويتأسس الدوران الدموي بشكل جيد 
الأطراف العلوية والسفلية ستظهر أوضح 
وبدايات الكبد والبانكرياس والرئة والمعدة واضحة 

قد لايبدو عليك الحمل ولكن قلب جنينك يبدأ بالعمل وضخ الدماء ، وينقسم القلب الى أقسام وسينتظم نبضه أكثر 

براعم الأطراف العلوية والسفلية 
يتطور الفك السفلي بشكل واضح ، المَنْخَرين واضحين ، والحنك وتتطور ملامح الوجه ، ويظهر صباغ الشبكية 

طول جنينك حوالي 1/2 انش 

.
ماالذي يجب عليك فعله في هذا الأسبوع ؟؟

لابد من معرفة زمرة دمك وزمرة دم الزوج ، 
اذا لم تتحملي الفيتامينات فحاولي تناولها ليلا" والاّ أخبري طبيبك 


أفكار للزوج 

قد تثير روائح الطبخ وحتى القهوة نوبة غثيان واقياء فحاول تجنب هذه الأشياء حتى زوال الأعراض عند زوجتك 
شجّع زوجتك على تناول حمية غنية بالبروتين والكاربوهيدرات وشرب الكثير من السوائل 
ساعد زوجتك في أعمال التنظيف فقد تكون في هذه الفترة غير قادرة على القيام بها 
قم بتسوق الخضار*

----------


## الوسادة

*


الشهر السابع من الحمل


في هذا الوقت، يبلغ طول طفلك أكثر من أربعين سنتيمتراً. يمكنه أن يفتح ويغمض عينيه وربما يستطيع أن يرى ما حوله.


الأسبوع الثلاثون من الحمل


اكتمل تقريباً نمو رئتي طفلك وجهازه الهضمي. وفيما قد يتباطأ نمو الطفل في الطول (يبلغ طوله حوالي 40 سنتيمتراً من رأسه إلى أخمص قدميه)، سيكسب الوزن باستمرار حتى ولادته. 

في هذا الأسبوع، يواصل طفلك فتح عينيه وإغلاقهما. بإمكانه رؤية ما يجري في الرحم، وتمييز النور من الظلام حتى أنه يستطيع تعقّب مصدر الضوء. إذا أشعلت ضوءاً ووجهته إلى بطنك، فقد يحرك طفلك رأسه ليتبعه أو يمد يده ليلمس الوهج المتحرك. يعتقد بعض الباحثين أن تعريض البطن للضوء ينبه النمو البصري للطفل. لكن لا تتوقعي أن يتمتع طفلك برؤية ممتازة عند ولادته. بمقدور حديثي الولادة أن يروا على بعد مسافة 20 إلى 30 سنتيمتراً فقط. (إن الأطفال الذين يتمتعون برؤية طبيعية لا يحققون معدلاً ممتازاً في الرؤية إلى حين بلوغهم السابعة أو التاسعة من العمر). وكي تكتمل الصورة، يتكوّن الحاجبان والأهداب في هذه المرحلة. 



يحيط طفلك حوالي ليتر واحد من السائل السلوي أو الأمنيوسي، وتقلّ هذه الكمية فيما يكبر حجماً ويضيق المجال في الرحم. مع استمرار طفلك وبطنك في النمو، لا تستغربي الشعور بضيق في التنفس كأنك لا تحصلين على ما يكفي من الهواء، كل ما في الأمر أن رحمك يضغط على الحجاب الحاجز. في الأسبوع الرابع والثلاثين (أو قبيل الولادة، إن كان هذا حملك الثاني أو الثالث)، سيتحرك رأس طفلك إلى أسفل الحوض فيما يتخذ الطفل الوضعية المناسبة للولادة. سيسهل هذا الأمر عليك عملية التنفس وتناول الطعام. 

ملاحظة: يقول الخبراء إن كل جنين يتكوّن بطريقة مختلفة حتى وهو داخل الرحم. غير أن فصول تكوّن الجنين معدّة لمنح فكرة عامة حول كيفية نمو الجنين في الرحم. 




*

----------


## الوسادة

*


الأسبوع الحادي والثلاثون من الحمل



يستمر ذراعا طفلك وساقاه وجسمه في النمو إلى أن تصبح هذه الأعضاء متناسقة في الحجم مع الرأس. يزن الآن حوالي 1.5 كيلوغراماً ويبدو شبيهاً بطفل حديث الولادة. يبلغ طوله نحو 41 سنتيمتراً من رأسه إلى أخمص قدميه. 

قد تلاحظين أن طفلك لا يتحرك كثيراً. لا تخافي، لأن المساحة المتاحة في الرحم قد ضاقت عليه كثيراً. طالما أنك تشعرين بحركته، فتأكدي أنه بخير. ما زال أمامه الكثير من العمل كي ينمو تماماً. توقعي أن يزيد وزنه ما لا يقل عن 900 غرام قبل أن يحين موعد الولادة. 




تواصل أعضاء طفلك مرحلة النضوج، في حين يبدأ بفرز الماء من مثانته وهو تمرين جيد للتبوّل بعد ولادته. في وقت قريب، سوف تتساءلين عمّا يحلم به طفلك. فقد أظهر التصوير الطبقي للدماغ، أن الأجنّة تحلم أثناء النوم بحلول الشهر الثامن. 

من المحتمل أنك اكتسبت ما بين 1.3 و 1.8 كيلوغراماً هذا الشهر. إن اكتساب 450 غراماً في الأسبوع أمر طبيعي خلال الفصل الأخير من الحمل حيث ينمو طفلك بوتيرة متسارعة للمرة الأخيرة قبل الولادة. 

هل تغيّر نمط نومك؟ تحققي من السبب. 

ملاحظة: يقول الخبراء إن كل جنين يتكوّن بطريقة مختلفة حتى وهو داخل الرحم. غير أن فصول تكوّن الجنين معدّة لمنح فكرة عامة حول كيفية نمو الجنين في الرحم. 

*

----------


## الوسادة

*

الأسبوع الثاني والثلاثون من الحمل


يزن الطفل الآن حوالي 1.7 كيلوغراماً ويبلغ طوله حوالي 42 سنتيمتراً من رأسه إلى أخمص قدميه. على الرغم من أن تكوين رئتيه لن يكتمل إلا قبيل الولادة، فإن صغيرك يستنشق السائل السلوي أو الأمنيوسي ليمرّن رئتيه على التنفس. 

يولد بعض الأطفال برأس مليء بالشعر فيما يولد آخرون من دون شعر. إن الشعر الكثيف عند الولادة لا يعني بالضرورة أنه سيبقى كذلك فيما بعد، لكن الشعر الخفيف لدى الأطفال غالباً ما يكون خفيفاً أكثر في سن الرشد. 





إذا كان الجنين صبياً، تبرز خصيتاه من البطن حتى الصفن (الكيس الخارجي من الجلد الذي يطوّق الخصية). في بعض الحالات، قد لا تتخذ إحدى الخصيتين أو كلاهما مكانهما في الصفن إلا بعد الولادة. إن ثلثي الأطفال الذين لا تبرز الخصيتان لديهم عند الولادة، تستقيم حالتهم بحلول عيد ميلادهم الأول. 

ربما تكونين قد أضفت 450 غراماً إلى وزنك هذا الأسبوع، لأن طفلك سيكتسب أكثر من نصف الوزن الذي يكون عليه عند الولادة، خلال الأسابيع السبعة قبل ولادته. احرصي على تناول مأكولات مغذية في هذه الأسابيع القليلة الأخيرة. 

ملاحظة: يقول الخبراء إن كل جنين يتكوّن بطريقة مختلفة حتى وهو داخل الرحم. غير أن فصول تكوّن الجنين معدّة لمنح فكرة عامة حول كيفية نمو الجنين في الرحم.*

----------


## الوسادة

*


الأسبوع الثالث والثلاثون من الحمل




يزن طفلك الآن حوالي كيلوغرامين ويبلغ طوله ما يقارب 44 سنتيمتراً من رأسه إلى أخمص قدميه. يفترض بطفلك أن يكون مستعداً للولادة عبر انقلابه رأساً على عقب، أي أن يتجه رأسه إلى الأسفل. 

يجب أن يولي الطبيب انتباهاً شديداً لوضعية طفلك في الأسابيع التالية. يحدث أن يقرر بعض الأطفال تغيير وضعيتهم من جديد. 




ما زالت جمجمة طفلك لينة وغير متماسكة تماماً، مما يسمح له التحرر من قناة الولادة الضيقة نسبياً. غير أن بقية العظام في جسمه أصبحت قاسية. كما أن بشرته تصبح أقل حُمرة وتجعداً بشكل تدريجي. 


إن كان هذا حملك الأول، فقد يتحرك رأس طفلك باتجاه الحوض هذا الأسبوع ويضغط كثيراً على عنق الرحم. (هذا ما يحصل لنصف عدد النساء اللواتي يحملن للمرة الأولى). وإذا كنت حاملاً للمرة الثانية، يمكنك توقع حدوث ذلك قبل أسبوع من المخاض، إلا أن ذلك قد لا يحدث لبعض الحوامل إلا عند بداية المخاض . 

قد تنتبهين إلى أن قدميك ورسغيهما (كعبيهما) يتورمان في هذه المرحلة. غالباً ما يزداد احتباس الماء المعروف أيضاً بـ"الأوديما" أو تورم اليدين والقدمين (تراكم السائل بشكل مفرط في الأنسجة والفجوات الجسدية) سوءاً في الطقس الدافئ أو في الوقت المتأخر من النهار. والغريب في الأمر، أن تجنب الجفاف يساعد على تخفيف احتباس الماء. لذا، ننصحك بشرب مزيد من الماء لأن جسمك، وخاصة الكليتين، بالإضافة إلى الجنين، بحاجة إلى الكثير من السوائل. إذا أحسست فجأة بتورم في يديك أو وجهك، سارعي إلى الاتصال بطبيبك. قد تكون إشارة على الإصابة بتسمّم الحمل . 

ملاحظة: يقول الخبراء إن كل جنين يتكوّن بطريقة مختلفة حتى وهو داخل الرحم. غير أن فصول تكوّن الجنين معدّة لمنح فكرة عامة حول كيفية نمو الجنين في الرحم.*

----------


## الوسادة

*


استراحة 



فيديو 


أسرار الحمل: من 28 إلى 37 أسبوعاً 


*

----------


## الوسادة

*

استراحة عالماشي 


لحظات معدودة نقف هنا مستريحين من لهاث الركض وراء الدنيا ..... استراحة قصيرة ننظر خلالها فيما ألفته عقولنا ....وجرّأت العلمانيين والملحدين بما عطّلوا من نعمة العقل على انكار الخالق ....وعلى القول بالتطور أو غيره وغيره مما افتنّته عقولهم وابتدعه تكبّرهم ليهربوا من فكرة الخالق ويتهرّبوا من القول برب واحد مبدع قادر على أن يسوي بنانه ....
تهرّبوا من الاجابة على الكثير من الأسئلة التي حارت عقول العلماء عن الاجابة عنها الا بالاقرار برب واحد خالق معلنين أن لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله كحال د.كيث مور وغيره الكثيرين .... فلنقف جميعا" للحظات نأخذ الأنفاس النقية ...,نتفكّر ,,,,


*

----------


## الوسادة

*

الشهر الثامن 



الاسبوع الرابع والثلاثون

ان تمدد الجلد عند منطقة البطن يسبب جفافا و بعض الحكة و بخاصة اذا كان الجو دافئا و بالتالى فانه من اللازم الحفاظ على رطوبتها مع تناول اطعمة غنية بالفيتامين H و فيتامن A و هو مفيد للجلد و يعزز نمو قلب و رئتي جنينك.
جنينك الان يبدأ مرحلة احلامه.. ان الاطفال الذي لم يولدو بعد يقضون 60% من أوقاتهم خلال الاشهر الثلاث الاخيرة من الحمل في غفوات من النوم.. و تشير انهم يحلمون و ان هذه المرحلة تشجع نمو الدماغ.
2- يستمر نمو رئتيه و هما العضوان الوحيدان اللذان لم يكتملا بعد.


*

----------


## الوسادة

*الاسبوع الخامس والثلاثون

فها هو التاريخ المتوقع للولادة قد اقترب شيئا فشيئا و اصبحت في وضع يسيطر عليك القلق و بلبلة الفكر.
تعتريك احاسيس الى عدم الاهتمام بالجنس و الجماع.
ان تقلصات Braxton hicks التى تشعرين بها خلال الاسابيع الاخيرة تكون اكثر انتظاما مما يجعل منطقة البطن بكاملها تبدو صلبة لبضع ثوان بعض الاحيان.
عليك بالاستمرار بتمارين اللياقة و الموز مع الزبيب يساعدانك على استعادة طاقتك.
قد تعانين من تشنجات في ساقسك يالليل و حاولى ان تنامي و ساقيك مرفعوتان اعلى من مستوى جسمك بوضع وسائد اسفل ساقيك.

جنينك:

1- استنادا الى بحث ايرلندي فان جنينك يتعلم ادراك الاشياء و الاستجابة الى بعض النغمات و ترانيم حضانة الطفل
2- اذا كان في زاوية ملائمة في الرحم فانه يمكن تحديد جنسه من خلال الاشعة.
اذا لاحظت تشنج في الساقين ليلا؟؟عليك باطعمة غنية بالماغنيسيوم و تشمل المكسرات و الصويا و نخالة القمح.


*

----------


## الوسادة

*الاسبوع السادس والثلاثون

ها انت تشعرين بتعب و ارهاق سريع من ثقل جسمك. و هذا يجعلك تعانين اكثر عند تناولك للطعام. عليك بالشوربات و قطع من الفاكهة تلبي احتياجك.
قد تعانين من الام في الاضلاع بسبب ركلات طفلك و ضغط الرحم على القفص الصدري.
هناك طفل قادم يحول حياتك الى سعادة مع احاسيس بانك اصبحت بعيدة عن اهتمام شريك حياتك. اذا شعرت بالحرارة و الثقل عليك بحمام شبه بارد.

جنينك: 

1- هو الان يجد صعوبة في التحرك لان المكان اصبح ضيقا و قد يبدأ بحركة انسيابية ليضع رأسه اسفل الحوض استعداد للولادة.
2- الان جنينك متهيأ للولادة. و طوله الان 47 سنتيمترا من الرأس الى القدم.


*

----------


## الوسادة

*الاسبوع السابع والثلاثون

عليك بتجنب متناولة مقادير عالية من المكسرات حتى تقلصي مخاطر اصابة طفلك بالحساسية اتجاه المكسرات.
تنتابك حالات من ضيق التنفس هنا حاولى الاضطجاع على اربع مع مباعدة ركبتيك مع تعليق البطن قليلا فوق الارض
1- هنا اكتملت رئتين الطفل و هو قادر على التنفس ان ولد الان.
2- وزنه 3 كيلو جرام.
3- طوله 45 سنتيمترا.
4- يتعزز جهاز المناعة لديه من خلال حصوله على مضادات حيوية من جسمك و المضادات تقيه من الامراض.
5- هنا يدفع طفلك بأولى الركلات خلال المخاض و الولادة و هنا مايشير الى دراسة لفريق استرالي (ان عدم وجود مساحة كافية لحركة الجنين فانها تجعله يصدر المزيد من هرمونات الجهد و الدفع وهو مايحفز من عملية المخاض



*

----------


## الوسادة

*

نصيحتين عالماشي 

تناولى اسماك مثل: السلمون و السردين مرتين اسبوعيا للمساعدة على نمو دماغ جنينك و نمو الجهاز العصبي المركزي.
** طبق مهروس من الحبوب او على شكل عصيدة و اضيفي الزبيب او فاكعة مجففة في وقت من اوقات النهار هو طبق مغذي و يلبي احتياجاتك خلال النهار.


من اجل تخفيف حدة الجهد عليك ليلا..اضطجعي على جانب واحد مع و سادة بين ركبتيك و اخرى تدعم منطقة البطن.
** الخارصين مهم لصحة الحمل فعليك بتناول العدس و حبوب القمح و سمك التونا.*

----------


## &روان&

شكرا لجهودك في هاد الموضوع معلومات متكاملة

----------

